# كيف تعرف بان احد الفيتامينات ناقص لديك؟



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

اليك بعض الاعراض التي تمكن من معرفة اي من الفيتامينات الناقصة لديك ، وعندما تعرف ما هو الفيتامين الذي ينقصك ، لك مجموعة من الغذاء ، الفواكة والخضروات التي تستطيع استبدال هذة النواقص بالفيتامين المناسب ... ما عليك الا ان تطبق ذلك !!!



إذا كنت تعاني من :
* الالتهابات المتكررة وخصوصا في الجزء العلوي من الجهاز التنفسي.
* ظهور تقرحات في الفم .
* العشى الليلي.
* جفاف وتقشر الجلد
فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( A )) وهو :
1. زيت كبد الحوت-الجبن -اللبن -القشدة.
2. النباتات الخضراء والملونة مثل السبانخ - الجزر -الخس - الكرنب -الطماطم -البقول -الخوخ –عصيرالبرتقال.

أذا كنت تعاني من :
* الاجهاد المتواصل.
* عدم القدرة على التركيز.
* تشقق الشفاه
* التحسس من الضوء .
* القلق المستمر.
* الارق
فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( B )) وهو :
الخميرة -الكبد -اللحوم - صفارالبيض الخضروات -الفواكه -الفول السوداني -السبانخ -الكرنب -الجزر ..

أذا كنت تعاني من :
* الاصابة المتكررة بالبرد .
* نزيف اللثة.
* عدم التئام الجروح بسهولة .
فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( c )) وهو :
الكبد - والطحال والموالح بكثرة و(عصير اليمون-البرتقل -اليوسفي) و الفرولة- الجوافة -الفجل -التفاح- الكرنب -البقدونس -الطماطم.

أذا كنت تعاني من :
* آلام المفاصل آلام الظهر.
* تساقط الشعر.
فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( D )) وهو :
زيت كبد الحوت -والقشدة -اللبن -صفارالبيض -وفي اشعة الشمس ..

أذا كنت تعاني من :
* الشعور بالتعب عند اقل جهد .
* بطىء التأم الجروح.
فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( E )) وهو :
الخضار الورقية كالخس والجرجير والبقدونس والسبانخ وزيت بذرة القطن وزيت الصويا وزيت الذرة وبادرات القمح. 
معلومات مجمعة عن طريق البحث​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2010)

*معلومات جامدة يا روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا كوكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

*موضوع هام جدا ومعلومات رائعه


الرب يبارك مجهودكم الجميل جدا جدا

شكرا​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي

ميرسي لتعبك


----------



## MATTEW (23 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومات المميز 

لكن بالرغم اني باكل جزر كتير لكن مش بركز في المزكره اكتر من ساعه بس حاجه غريبه 

شكرا مره اخري ليكي 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جميل

نورت


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 مارس 2010)

موضوع ملفت ومهم 
شكراا​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا قمر بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## Mason (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا روزى 
معلومات مهمة ومفيدة لينا اوى
ربنا يعوضك ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا ميسو

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*روزي

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا كليمو

نورت يا جميل


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2010)

يا خبر !!! على كدة الواحد عنده نقص فيتامين فى كل حاجة ههههههه
شكرا روزى على الموضوع و المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodoz (26 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى لييييييكى يا قمررر
موضوع جمييل جدا
يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههه

معاكي حق يا زيزا

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا دودوز يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*كيف تعرف بان احد الفيتامينات ناقص لديك ؟*

_إذا كنت تعاني من : 
* الالتهابات المتكررة وخصوصا في الجزء العلوي من الجهاز التنفسي. 
* ظهور تقرحات في الفم . 
* العشى الليلي. 
* جفاف وتقشر الجلد 

فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( A )) 
وهو :1. زيت كبد الحوت-الجبن -اللبن -القشدة.
2. النباتات الخضراء والملونة مثل السبانخ - الجزر -الخس - 
الكرنب -الطماطم -البقول -الخوخ –عصيرالبرتقال.


إذا كنت تعاني من :
* الاجهاد المتواصل. 
* عدم القدرة على التركيز. 
* تشقق الشفاه 
* التحسس من الضوء . 
* القلق المستمر. 
* الارق 

فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( B )) 
وهو :الخميرة -الكبد -اللحوم – صفار البيض الخضروات -الفواكه -
الفول السوداني -السبانخ -الكرنب -الجزر ..



إذا كنت تعاني من : 
* الاصابة المتكررة بالبرد . 
* نزيف اللثة. 
* عدم التئام الجروح بسهولة . 

فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( c )) 
وهو :الكبد - والطحال والموالح بكثرة و(عصير اليمون-البرتقل -اليوسفي) 
و الفرولة- الجوافة -الفجل -التفاح- الكرنب -البقدونس -الطماطم.



إذا كنت تعاني من :
* آلام المفاصل آلام الظهر. 
* تساقط الشعر. 

فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( D )) 
وهو :زيت كبد الحوت -والقشدة -اللبن –صفار البيض -وفي أشعة ال××× ..



إذا كنت تعاني من : 
* الشعور بالتعب عند اقل جهد . 
* بطىء التأم الجروح. 

فأنه يوجد لديك نقص في فيتامين (( E )) 
وهو :الخضار الورقية كالخس والجرجير والبقدونس والسبانخ 
وزيت بذرة القطن وزيت الصويا وزيت الذرة وبادرات القمح


عجبنى ولطشته:t33::t33::t33:_​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كيف تعرف بان احد الفيتامينات ناقص لديك ؟*

ولو كنت اعاني من كل ده 
يبقي ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه
موضوع مم جدا
ميرسي جووووو​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كيف تعرف بان احد الفيتامينات ناقص لديك ؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى  حاله حرجة جدا
بصى  من راى   انيك  
تسيبيها على ربنا
نورتى يا   جوفانى​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كيف تعرف بان احد الفيتامينات ناقص لديك ؟*

شكراً جون 

الرب يباركك

تم الدمج


----------



## becool (21 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع هام جدا شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## qwyui (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسسسسى على تعبكم موضوع شيق


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات مهمه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> مرسسسسى على تعبكم موضوع شيق


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات مهمه جدااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

نورتي يا امي

ربنا يعوضك


----------

